
Show HN: The Hosting Tribune – 2x Weekly email of hosting industry news - goatherders
I&#x27;ve just launched The Hosting Tribune (www.thehostingtribune.com) and would love to get some early eyes on the content.  The goal is to provide industry insight by curating important hosting news and offering a short analysis to keep those interested in the industry &quot;in the know.&quot; So far I have published 8 issues, a new issue arrives in the subscriber&#x27;s inbox Monday and Thursday mornings.<p>The value proposition is that we are saving people time by delivering a full view of the hosting industry that can be consumed twice a week in just a few minutes.<p>Audience is B2B in or near the hosting profession, which is why it isn&#x27;t free.  But my thought is $10 to stay on top of the industry - an industry where most SMB&#x2F;Enterprise customers spend a lot more than $10 - is a bargain.<p>I super-soft launched to 10 friends in the hosting industry and 9 have signed up to pay on their own accord, each saying that the content is applicable to their daily work and saves them time.  I think some of them expense it to their employer, which is fine with me.<p>I would love to give a free subscription to anyone that emails me at goodmorning@thehostingtribune.com for the next few weeks as I try to dial in the content.  Any other comments or questions of course welcome.
======
shoovi
Thumbs up for the idea, but as I am not an industry insider that's probably
not for me. Have you considered running a news website with the free content
and paid newsletter? Such a bundle would increase a value of your offering, as
diving alone into the paid newsletter without any test drive seem to be risky.

~~~
goatherders
Thank you for the suggestion. I've given that some thought but the problem is
so much of the news is about AWS and the response of Google, Microsoft and
Oracle to AWS. I worry that a news site would just be a feed of AWS
announcements, which doesn't offer much value.

That said, I have blogged in the B2B space for years and might try to do some
original content both to increase credibility and SEO.

